# مطلوب وكيل وموزع



## ابواحمد11 (18 أغسطس 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب وكيل بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه لمنتجات اردنيه اتركم مع الصور

وللتواصل على رقم الجوال 00962788829513
ابو احمد




















































بأمكان الجميع مشاهدة الصور على الرابط المدرج للمصنع



هذا والله ولي التوفيق

اخوكم ابو احمد ​*


----------

